# Do you buckle up your doggie?



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Admittedly I don't...I intended to, so we have a couple different ones lying around...a random no-name brand off amazon that just buckles into the seat belt clip and a Bergan harness that hooks onto the car seat anchor with a carabiner. Louis used to ride in his crate... but I don't have my hatchback car anymore, plus I heard it isn't all too safe. 

I got in a car accident last week where my rear passenger side got really messed up. The windows shattered, my side curtain airbags deployed, and the back seat got smashed in. Luckily I am doing okay and luckily I was _alone_. I can't stop thinking about what would have happened if Louis was in the car with me. He used to ride with me a lot when I was on a slightly different work schedule. I think I'm going to start buckling him in from now on...the Bergan harness seems pretty snug, but the strap connecting him to the seat is so short he can barely stand up. I suppose it's for safety, but it seems so uncomfortable for him...

Anyone tried something different that worked well?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the one I use for Aspen...there have been some times when I have to slam on the brakes, with him in the car with me, and it really holds him in place...Champion Canine Seat Belt System


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

How scary. Glad you're okay! I don't use anything for Deeks and I know I should. He likes to stretch out and sleep on the back seat for the whole trip and I haven't found anything that's comfortable for him- no excuse and I will start looking again. Thanks for posting.

Sorry no suggestions, but I'm interested in the responses


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i use the same seat belt that malluver1005 linked to. i have been very happy with it and Riley seems perfectly comfortable in it. 

can you imagine a loose great dane in a car crash? that would be just as dangerous for the other passengers in the car as it would be for her :shocked: .


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I was rear ended at a stoplight two summers ago with both dogs in the car. luckily they were thrown backward before being thrown forward. Rebel hit the back of the front seats and Snorkels hit the dashboard after bouncing off my stomach. If it had been a front-end collision it might not have ended up so well.

Snorkels has a car seat now. She can see out the window. 

I haven't found a seat belt that allows Rebel to sit, stand, and lay down. My solution for him was to make him lay down in the back seat while we are moving. I looked at the one listed here, and maybe it would work.

What I'd really like for him is a pretty tight line (like a zip line) that goes from door to door and give him freedom of movement, yet is pretty short so he can't hit the back of the front seats.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've always been worried about car crashes. Either them flying around or actually getting out of the car and running off. 

Chelsy always rode in her crate but it was small enough to pack easily. The last trip we took, we put Shade in the big crate and Rocky was wedged in the small space next to it on blankets. I'm going to look into those harness's that Aspen wears for those two for the next trips.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm also going to look at those harness's that Malluver posted. (thank you for that). I do have a car harness for Mol, but she hates it so I tend not to use it, which is not good, I know. That harness goes through the seatbelt but restricts her movements so much that she's just a pain trying to get out of it all the time.
I see the one Malluver uses gives the dog room to stand up and sit down and move around a bit, so that might be the answer to our problem. Plus, it looks so much stauncher than the one I have now. I also carry a stanley knife within reach in the car, just in case I have to pop airbags....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, no buckles here.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't, but I should. Bishop and willow just lay down in the back but Tess insists on sleeping on my lap.. she doesn't move at all, and isn't a distraction, but if a cop pulled me over I might get a ticket! Plus I worry about accidents also.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been using them since I got Bridget. She outgrow her first one. It isn't to get her to sit in the car because she does that. It's for her protection. She doesn't complain about it. Doesn't take me very long to get it on. And makes me feel safe while driving. 

Her first one was only locked in by the seatbelt holder only. Bridget would accidently, or purposely step on it to unlock it. . Made a turn that was too sharp and Bridget fell off the seat. So I had to pull over to buckle the dog back in. Next I replaced the seatbelt harness with a better one that wasn't so easy to get out of.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a harness for my dog that attaches to the seat belt strap. So she's able to sit upright with it on, but if there is a car crash the seat belt locks and she won't be thrown around.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

no he's not buckled in, he likes to hang his head out the window, and can only reach by stepping up a little bit... we probably should, and i worry about an accident as well.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

We got this harness for Miko for Christmas and use it on all car trips that aren't just around town, where I'm going less than 40mph. 

I feel much better about car trips now!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> This is the one I use for Aspen...there have been some times when I have to slam on the brakes, with him in the car with me, and it really holds him in place...Champion Canine Seat Belt System


I actually looked at that one back when I was researching last year. I think at the time they weren't available (back order or something). I read somewhere that it was one of the better ones, but hadn't heard anyone post their experience with it. Thanks for sharing...good to know!



xellil said:


> I was rear ended at a stoplight two summers ago with both dogs in the car. luckily they were thrown backward before being thrown forward. Rebel hit the back of the front seats and Snorkels hit the dashboard after bouncing off my stomach. If it had been a front-end collision it might not have ended up so well.
> 
> Snorkels has a car seat now. She can see out the window.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh...poor Snorkels! I think I've seen something similar to the zipline system you're talking about.



bridget246 said:


> I've been using them since I got Bridget. She outgrow her first one. It isn't to get her to sit in the car because she does that. It's for her protection. She doesn't complain about it. Doesn't take me very long to get it on. And makes me feel safe while driving.
> 
> Her first one was only locked in by the seatbelt holder only. Bridget would accidently, or purposely step on it to unlock it. . Made a turn that was too sharp and Bridget fell off the seat. So I had to pull over to buckle the dog back in. Next I replaced the seatbelt harness with a better one that wasn't so easy to get out of.


I was actually thinking of using the detachable portion from one of his harnesses (the one that buckles into the seat belt clip since it's longer) and hooking that onto his Bergan harness with a carabiner. Supposedly the Bergan ones have been crash tested...whatever that means in the lucrative dog marketing world. I also checked out this one last year, but they were also on back order:

Ruff Rider

It's so easy to slack on buckling them in...he seems so happy standing in the middle of the backseat with his head wedged above the center armrest. I love looking over my shoulder and seeing his face right next to me. On long trips it's adorable watching him curl up in the back seat among all the pillows I throw in. So many times I say to myself, "I don't need to buckle him in today, it's just a short trip," or "I don't think I will get into an accident" (as if I could see one coming...) But all it takes is one time... :frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> It's so easy to slack on buckling them in...he seems so happy standing in the middle of the backseat with his head wedged above the center armrest. I love looking over my shoulder and seeing his face right next to me. On long trips it's adorable watching him curl up in the back seat among all the pillows I throw in. So many times I say to myself, "I don't need to buckle him in today, it's just a short trip," or "I don't think I will get into an accident" (as if I could see one coming...) But all it takes is one time... :frown:


You are so right - we weren't on a long trip when we had the wreck. We were on our way home from the dog park. most accidents happen within a few miles from home.

When the fellow hit us at the stoplight, I had no time to try to protect either dog.

And I've also thrown Snorkels into the floorboard, when someone cut me off in traffic and then slammed on their brakes before I could get some space between us. Just so instaneous, even though especially with the dogs I try to stay far away from everyone else so I don't have to stop fast. She's in a car seat now but would it REALLY work in a wreck? Who knows.

rebel loves to ride teetering on the edge of the back seat with his head as close to me as he can get it. That's the absolute most dangerous place for him to ride.

Oh, and when I threw her into the floorboard I almost caused another wreck, because then I REALLY slammed on my brakes to get to her. I was so freaked out I stopped dead in the middle of the freeway to pull her off the floor and check on her.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a harness for George, but it's a big pain to put the seatbelt through it and it practically ties him down to the seat. So I'd like to find something that clips/buckles in really easily. I've yet to find anything small enough that would work well for miss Corona.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Another vote for Champion. My dogs don't mind it, but it is a few extra steps when getting in the car. I also have a hammock for the back seats. Offers minimal protection, but prevents them from flying forward when they're not buckled in and I stop suddenly.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> It's so easy to slack on buckling them in...he seems so happy standing in the middle of the backseat with his head wedged above the center armrest. I love looking over my shoulder and seeing his face right next to me. On long trips it's adorable watching him curl up in the back seat among all the pillows I throw in. So many times I say to myself, "I don't need to buckle him in today, it's just a short trip," or "I don't think I will get into an accident" (as if I could see one coming...) But all it takes is one time... :frown:


Bridget does most of that. She can't stand up in the back seat. But she can lay down and nap, sit, move a bit, put her head on the center armrest and stare at me while i'm driving. All while being buckled in. She can't go flying into the dash, she doesn't fall off when I make a sudden stop. When I first brought Bridget home she had to be held in the car. The seat belt in some ways replaced me holding her.

I never knew a puppy could put up so much resistance against cars. Outside the pet store her feet were glued to the feet. I thought maybe she wanted to stay and she probably did at the time. A few days later we went back to visit. Same thing happened expect now I couldn't get her to leave the car. Apparently she didn't want to go back into the pet store!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> I have a harness for George, but it's a big pain to put the seatbelt through it and it practically ties him down to the seat. So I'd like to find something that clips/buckles in really easily. I've yet to find anything small enough that would work well for miss Corona.


Snorkels has a car seat, which is nice because it allows her to look out the window. but I'm not sure how safe it would be in a crash, although it WOULD keep her from flying around, I wonder about snapping her neck etc. It snaps to a ring on a harness that's in the middle of her back and doesn't allow much movement.

It's just impossible to get a dog as safe in a car as a person, I think. We can just do our best.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Do the math:

An unrestrained 10-pound dog will exert about 500 pounds of force in a collision at 50 mph, and in a collision at only 30 mph, an 80-pound dog will exert roughly 2,400 pounds of force.

Can you say projectile?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Crates secured to the floorboard or seat with straps or tight bungee cords. I was rear ended while stopped at a red light. The force pushed the front of my vehicle into the back end of the truck ahead. Glass shattered, rear doors came open and the roof partially collapsed. In another wreck the vehicle clipped the left rear of my SUV. Sent it spinning round and round on an interstate. Finally came to a stop when hitting a guard rail. It would be almost impossible for a dog to survive these crashes with a seat belt, harness, elevated seat or anything less than a crate. A crate would be no guarantee but it would at least give them a chance of survival.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I use it on and off usually when we go on longer car rides, but I really should use it all the time, he just hates having it up on. Just ordered this kurgo one since they are having a big sale
Kurgo Tru-Fit Smart Harness - Harnesses


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't have enough buckles in the car.... Or seats. I do worry about accidents. Our pack just lays in the back.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

My low point was when I got into a head on collision with Benny sitting in the passenger seat without his seatbelt and at the moment of impact is something I'll never forget,..the sound of crushing metal and burnt smoke. I thought we were done, toast. And when the smoke cleared, it was outright frightening when we both looked at each other with fear and relief that we were still alive and breathing. I felt really bad because poor benny was probably in a lot pain from the impact and he just had this horrible expression like he has not freakin idea what just happened and was yipping and crying...it was a moment I will never forget and thank god we came out of it ok and I appreciate him more than ever.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I will probably work on tethering or crating after my accident on Friday. (thankfully no dogs were with me!)
No one is ever in the front seat for very long, Rhett doesn't like my driving enough and no one else is polite enough!Lol
However my biggest problem is Rhett likes all things nylon....he will gladly chew a leash or strap in half just so he can throw it around!!:wacko: and his crate is huge......but now that we only have the cherokee(for the time being at least) I don't have to worry about it, as they all like being in the hatch(so crates it is!)

Here is my car, I was only going 22mph when a young driver hesitated, then jumped the gun and tried to take a left turn right in front of me(I had the solid green going thru an intersection!)










(we will find out today what the insurance is going to do with her!!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh man. So glad you are ok, and I hope they total that car. If they fix it, it will never be the same.

It's amazing how much damage can be done in a small accident. When we were rear ended at a stoplight by a fellow going very slow it did $5000 worth of damage. I suspect by the look of your car it is quite a bit more than that.

The kid was probably texting or talking. I have had several close calls with people (both kids and adult) who had their heads looking in their lap rather than at the road.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh man. So glad you are ok, and I hope they total that car. If they fix it, it will never be the same.
> 
> It's amazing how much damage can be done in a small accident. When we were rear ended at a stoplight by a fellow going very slow it did $5000 worth of damage. I suspect by the look of your car it is quite a bit more than that.
> 
> The kid was probably texting or talking. I have had several close calls with people (both kids and adult) who had their heads looking in their lap rather than at the road.


Thanks, ya I'm hopin so as well.....I don't like the thought of having to drive her after the "fix".

She had a passenger with her, was in the left hand turn lane in my oncoming traffic side, stopped after the 2 cars in front of her took the left turn(they had more then enough time till I got there,) then as I got well over 1/2 way thru the light she gunned it and BAM right into me. So i have no idea how fast her truck was going when it hit me!:wacko:
Then she got on the phone with "Daddy", never would make eye contact with me or asked if I was ok, wouldn't talk to the cops till "daddy" was there because she was under age. I went to the hospital, had xrays(thankfully "just" whip lash,) and I believe Ellen is done for!:frown:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, Daddy is gonna have to pay. When my son had a wreck at 17 my insurance company cancelled me and I had never had a claim before. I had a hard time finding insurance and it was sky high. 

in the end, if no one was hurt that's what counts. And luckily you were ok. It's sad to see your car sitting all alone in a mud puddle, though.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> I use it on and off usually when we go on longer car rides, but I really should use it all the time, he just hates having it up on. Just ordered this kurgo one since they are having a big sale
> Kurgo Tru-Fit Smart Harness - Harnesses


I use a Kurgo Harness...and I love it. I wouldn't say he 100% loves it, what dog wants to be strapped in, but I can't use a crate in my car so this was the next best thing for him. I feel Copper is very safe in the back seat with it on. He can still lay down, or sit and look out the window. 

I never drive anywhere without him in it. I know someone who was seriously injured by their dog being thrown forward and hitting them. Your animals become bullets. I suggest spending a little more money on a good harness. 

The Kurgo takes a lot of pressure off of the plastic buckles that must clip together around your dog. Find a harness that has little plastic, and it not the main support.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy Abi, I'm very glad to hear that you are ok. Thats the main thing, material stuff doesn't matter, it's your health thats the most important thing in this world.
Also very happy to hear the dogs weren't with you, that was a blessing. 
Sorry bout Ellen though, but I do hope she's a write-off.. When we hit that stupid deer a couple of years ago, it did over 15K of damage, and to our dismay, Progressive fixed the car. It's been absolutely fine since,, but it stinks for resale value.


----------

